# Partage Internet Mac vers PC



## xavierdedouai (24 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, 

Je vous écrit donc car j'ai un petit problème dans ma configuration réseau. Étant possesseur d'un réseau Wifi assez complexe, j'ai voulu ajouté à ce réseau un PC ne disposant pas du Wifi (Windows XP Pro SP3). Ce PC étant maintenant relié à un Mac avec le Wifi, je peux maintenant partager des fichiers entre les deux machines, tout se passe très bien (mon PC est configuré avec l'adresse IP fixe 192.168.0.2, le masque sous réseau étant 255.255.255.0). mais bon, j'aurai voulu également pu pouvoir me connecter à Internet. Et c'est là que ça se complique. En effet, la borne Wifi (Airport Graphite) est reliée, par l'intermédiaire d'un hub, à un ancestral modem Wanadoo où il faut se connecter vi PPPoE. Et cette borne se connecte directement via PPPoE, de la sorte que je puisse me connecter simultanément sur tout les Mac du réseau.



 

Voilà, donc comment faut-il configurer le Mac et le PC de la sorte que le PC puisse se connecter à Internet.

J'ai déjà configuré le Mac de la sorte, en sortie Ethernet, mais cela n'a rien donné. Enfin, l'adresse IP attribué par la borne Wifi n'est pas fixe :
*La borne Airport (adressage IP actuel) :*




*La configuration Ethernet sur le Mac :*




*La configuration Wifi sur le Mac :*




Voilà, je pense avoir tout dit...


----------



## Al_Copett (24 Octobre 2008)

Déjà quelques petites chose qui semblent tout aussi bizarres qu'étranges :

1. Tu écris que l'adresse IP de ton PC est la 192.168.0.2 et la capture d'écran *La configuration Ethernet sur le Mac :* on y voit la même adresse IP.
Tu ne peux pas avoir 2 machines avec la même adresse IP sur un réseau 

2. Toujours sur la capture d'écran *La configuration Ethernet sur le Mac :* l'adresse du routeur est à nouveau 192.168.0.2, or elle devrait être 192.168.0.254 ou 192.168.0.0 (voir le mode d'emploi de celui-ci). Idem pour les serveurs DNS dont l'adresse doit t'être fournie par ton FAI.

3. Ta borne Airport semble être configurée comme un routeur, or avec un routeur derrière un routeur tu ne cherches pas la facilité. Ne peux-tu pas la configurer comme un simple point de présence WIFI avec pour la sécurité une connexion basée sur la Mac adresse de l'interface WIFI de ton PC ?


----------



## xavierdedouai (25 Octobre 2008)

Hello, 
déjà, je rectifie quelque chose, l'adresse IP du PC est *192.168.0.1* et non 192.168.0.2 (comme je l'avais écrit, mais c'est bien celle du Mac).

Ensuite, je n'ai pas eu de DNS donné par Orange, car au temps où j'avais pris l'abonnement, c'était encore Wanadoo. Et la Livebox n'existait pas du coup, c'est un Modem Samsung dont je dispose, avec la connexion *obligatoire par PPPoE*. Donc la borne Wifi est configuré de la sorte que celle-ci se connecte au Modem via PPPoE. Si je désactive le routeur sur ma borne, cela devient plus problématique car je ne pourrais plus me connecter sur tout les Mac en même temps à Internet. Il faut donc que je garde le routeur sur la borne Wifi.

Et enfin, pourquoi ne pourrais-je pas connecter le PC à Internet via le Mac, puisque j'arrive à partager des fichiers entre les deux. Dans ce cas là, peut-être suffirait t' il de router automatiquement l'adresse de la Borne Wifi indiquée sur le Mac (non fixe) pour qu'elle soit redirigée vers le PC. Le Mac n'a pas besoin forcémment d'être connecté à Internte, il ferait simplement office de Passerelle et de Routeur.

Bon, je pense avoir tout dit.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Al_Copett (25 Octobre 2008)

Pour le point 2 je me suis trompé en effet, en regardant à nouveau le schéma de ton réseau c'est un HUB où tout est connecté et non un routeur. Donc tu n'as pas 2 routeurs en cascade.

Dans la configuration ethernet de ton Mac, personnellement je ne laisserais les champs *Routeu*r et *DNS* vides. Ton Mac a pour rôle de simplement relayer les paquets de données entre son port ethernet et la carte WIFI. Il doit être transparent.

Il y a un un énième larron que j'ai oublié dans l'aventure, c'est le pare-feu de Mac OSX qui sépare ton mini réseau MAC/PC du reste. 
Je pense que tu dois aller dans le pare-feu de Mac OSX, *Préférences Systèmes/Partage*, dans l'onglet *Internet* et choisir Airport pour le champs "*Partager votre connexion depuis* " et   ton port ethernet pour le  tableau "*Aux ordinateurs via*".


----------



## Al_Copett (25 Octobre 2008)

> Il y a un un énième larron que j'ai oublié dans l'aventure, c'est le pare-feu de Mac OSX qui sépare ton mini réseau MAC/PC du reste.
> Je pense que tu dois aller dans le pare-feu de Mac OSX, *Préférences Systèmes/Partage*, dans l'onglet *Internet* et choisir Airport pour le champs "*Partager votre connexion depuis* " et   ton port ethernet pour le  tableau "*Aux ordinateurs via*".



Je t'avais répondu de mémoire, mais cette mémoire n'est plus ce qu'elle était et en refaisant la manipulation voici ce que cela donne sur ma machine :

-le champs "Partager votre connexion depuis" = ethernet intégré
-le  tableau "Aux ordinateurs via" = Airport

J'ai essayé d'activer la clé WEP en 128 bits et mais je ne suis pas arrivé à connecter un PC portable XP. Sans options de sécurité cela fonctionne sans problèmes.


----------



## xavierdedouai (26 Octobre 2008)

Hello,

d'abord, je te rectifie tous de suite. Je sais, je ne suis peut-être pas assez clair, mais bon, il ya confusion dans ton message :


> C'est l'âge certainement
> Citation:
> Il y a un un énième larron que j'ai oublié dans l'aventure, c'est le pare-feu de Mac OSX qui sépare ton mini réseau MAC/PC du reste.
> Je pense que tu dois aller dans le pare-feu de Mac OSX, Préférences Systèmes/Partage, dans l'onglet Internet et choisir Airport pour le champs "Partager votre connexion depuis " et ton port ethernet pour le tableau "Aux ordinateurs via".
> ...



En effet, dans mon réseau, effectivement il y a un hub, où est connecté ma borne Wifi Apple ainsi que le modem PPPoE. En fait, il ne sert pas à grand chose, tout compte fait ce hub, mais bon, ça marche quand même. Donc La borne Wifi se connecte à Internet par PPPoE au modem via le hub. Cette borne Wifi faisant office de routeur, je reçois donc la connexion Internet sur tout mes Mac en même temps et je peux donc surfer sur Internet en même temps également. Bref, de ce côté là, tout fonctionne à merveille.
Mais maintenant, comme je l'ai dit, je souhaite partager la connexion Internet que je reçois sur mon Mac vers le PC en Ethernet, afin que je puisse surfer sur Internet sur mon PC également. J'ai donc attribué sur mon PC une asse IP fixe (192.168.0.1) et un masque sous-réseau (255.255.255.0), et sur le Mac, j'ai réglé le réseau ethernet de la sorte que l'IP soit fixe (192.168.0.1), le masque sous-réseau (255.255.255.0) et le routeur (192.168.0.2). Ainsi, je peux partager des fichiers dans les deux sens. Mais je ne peux toujours pas me connecter à Internet.
J'ai donc, comme tu me l'a dit, réglé le Partage des préférences systèmes, de cette façon, afin que la connexion Wifi arrivant sur le Mac soit partagé vers le PC via Ethernet, tel que :
*AIRPORT (BORNE WIFI ROUTEUR PAR PPPoE)
(Mac)
ETHERNET (INTERNET PARTAGÉ DEPUIS AIRPORT)*

Mais bon, j'ai testé cette configuration, avec les adresses IP mentionnées et ça ne marche toujours pas. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais peut-être est-ce à cause du pare-feu intégré à Mac, j'essayerai demain en ayant désactivé ce-dit pare-feu, il y a de fortes chances que le problème vienne de là, car à priori, tout me semble correct, sauf ce pare-feu.J'en dirai plus demain fois essayé...

NB : La borne Wifi dont-il s'agit ici est une Apple Airport Graphite (la 1° généation).


----------



## Museforever (26 Octobre 2008)

Salut.

Dans ce topic, j'explique la configuration à faire (3ème post je crois) :

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/partage-de-connexion-internet-234650.html

J'ai lu rapidement ton topic, le problème semble être que tu mets une passerelle par défaut sur l'interface connecté au PC, or il ne faut pas.

Have fun !


----------



## Al_Copett (28 Octobre 2008)

Al_Copett a dit:


> Je t'avais répondu de mémoire, mais cette mémoire n'est plus ce qu'elle était et en refaisant la manipulation voici ce que cela donne sur ma machine :
> 
> -le champs "Partager votre connexion depuis" = ethernet intégré
> -le  tableau "Aux ordinateurs via" = Airport
> ...



Décidément je  me suis encore mélangé les pinceaux, ce que j'ai fait sur mon réseau c'est de partager ma connexion internet par le Wifi avec un PC portable entre mon Mac qui est connecté au routeur par câble.

De ton cas c'est un Mac connecté par Wifi au routeur et dont on partage la connexion internet par câble. C'est pile poil l'inverse de ce que j'ai fait mais le principe reste le même.

Dans l'onglet internet du Pare-feu il faut :

-le champs "Partager votre connexion depuis" = Airport (définit le lien ente le routeur et la machine qui sert de passerelle)
-le  tableau "Aux ordinateurs via" = ethernet intégré (définit le lien la machine qui sert de passerelle et la machine à connecter sur ton réseau Wifi).


----------



## Museforever (29 Octobre 2008)

xavierdedouai a dit:


> J'ai donc, comme tu me l'a dit, réglé le Partage des préférences systèmes, de cette façon, afin que la connexion Wifi arrivant sur le Mac soit partagé vers le PC via Ethernet, tel que :
> *AIRPORT (BORNE WIFI ROUTEUR PAR PPPoE)
> (Mac)
> ETHERNET (INTERNET PARTAGÉ DEPUIS AIRPORT)*



Son Mac est connecté par Wifi à son point d'accès, et son pc est connecté en ethernet au mac. C'est bien la méthode que j'explique (c'est pareil dans n'importe quel sens, suffit juste de bien configurer la bonne interface).


----------



## xavierdedouai (23 Janvier 2009)

Salut,

ça faisait longtemps que je ne m'étais pas connecté, mais grâce à votre aide, j'ai pu recevoir Internet sur le PC grâce au mac.
En fait, il faut juste préciser dans la configuration du PC, au niveau de l'adresse de la Passerelle l'adresse IP du Mac en ethernet, ce qui donne finalement :
*1) MAC*
Adresse IP : 192.168.0.2
Sous-réseau : 255.255.255.0
DNS : 208.67.222.222 & 208.67.222.220 (openDNS).
(partage internet Airport vers Ethernet activé)
*2) PC*
Adresse IP : 192.168.0.3
Sous-réseau : 255.255.255.0
Routeur : 192.168.0.2
DNS : 208.67.222.222 & 208.67.222.220 (openDNS).

Et voilà, configuré de la sorte, je peux surfer sur la toile depuis mon PC via le Mac. En plus, le partage des fichiers est activé sur le Mac donc pour accéder aux documents du Mac depuis le pc c'est un vrai jeux d'enfant !

Merci en tout cas de votre aide, j'ai pu mettre en place ce dispositif grâce à vous.


----------



## geppeto (16 Avril 2009)

Salut, 

Je rencontre le même problème que toi. j'ai la même configuration (pc en ethernet et mac en wifi), j'ai rentré les même paramètres de connexion pour connecté le pc à internet via le mac, mais ça ne marche pas.

Le mac et pc se ping sans problème mais pas moyen d'avoir internet sur le pc. 
J'ai essayé la même configuration mais en remplaçant le pc par un autre mac, et la ça marche.

Tu as une idée d'où vient le pb stp??? Je me demande si ca viens pas des dns, aurais tu une autre configuration de dns à me proposer et qui marche chez toi??


----------



## xavierdedouai (20 Avril 2009)

Salut geppeto,

désolé de ne pas t'avoir répondu plus rapidement, j'étais occupé pas mal en ce moment, et puis ça faisait un bail que je ne m'étais pas connecté sur le site. Mais bon, quand à l'origine de ton problème, je peux te proposer ceci (vérifie tout un par un):
1. Peut-être n'a tu pas rentré les mêmes dns dans les deux ordis : *208.67.222.222* et *208.67.222.220*.
2. C'est donc le mac qui reçoit la connexion internet via Airport. Dans ethernet, admettons que l'adresse IP soit 192.168.0.2 et le sous-réseau 255.255.255.0. Les dns sont celles précisées avant. Sur le PC, adresse IP 192.168.0.3, sous-réseau pareil que sur le mac et comme passerelle l'adresse IP ethernet du Mac.
3. Active bien le partage de la connexion internet du mac, d'airport vers ethernet.
4. Si ça ne marche pas, je sais pas trop quoi dire, peut-être serait-ce le FAI (personnellement, je suis chez Orange, et toi ?). En effet chez Orange la méthode de connexion utilise le protocole PPPoE (ma borne Wifi se connecte directement), chez d'autres FAI c'est pas pareil il me semble...

Voilà, regarde bien et dis moi si t'as réussi à avoir Internet sur ton PC.

Bon courage et à plus.


----------

